# MECA Finals?



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Who all is going? Oct 3-4, Nashville, Tn?


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll be there -- Street SQ, Street Install, and RTA.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am in


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

I plan on going up Sunday morning.
I've never been.
Any particular aspect of the show I should make sure to check out?
I am epecially interested in SQ.
I went to the Motorsport Nationals at Atlanta Motor Speedway (terrible turnout in gerenal - dont know about the SQ contest size).
While there I ran into John Marsh and Jeff Kidwell and was able to get a good listen. Two very nice cars, and John's was especially nice.

David, are there any other cars that you would recommend to listen to for SQ?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Steve Head's green Civic, Mic's black BMW 318, Andy Jones Altima, Matt Robert's truck, and Randy Eddy's Audi.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Oh..Steve Cook's Avalanche.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll make sure to look for these.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

someone care to say how it went, after they go?

I was wanting to make it out. Had heard Eldridge was going to be there and wanted to get a chance to hear it. House duties called, though, and I probably didn't need to spend the money to go this weekend anyway. Would still like to hear comments.

x2 on Steve Cook's truck. I can only imagine how great that thing sounds now.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

I was able to make it up there today.
40 -50 cars.
Listened to Mic's 318i - excellent system, I just hope that I might one day be able to have something sound that good. Thank you, Mic, for taking so much time with me, I do appreciate the education. I hope things went well.
Listened to a stock class mustang - very good for its equipment.
also, got a listen to a BMW 535i with Arc Amps utilizing factory Logic 7. I liked it but it lacked something to me. Cant put my finger on it, but still good nonetheless. Fantastic install tech getting it to integrate with iDrive. Matt Roberts (I beleive thats his last name) from Elite Audio did that install. He had a truck there but I never got a listen. Missed that one.
My favorite, however, was Steve Cooks Avalanche. Just hit all the right stuff for me. Just great to my ears. Was told he had some things to work on, but I would take that system he put together in a heartbeat. no questions asked. 

I did not get a chance to listen to a few listed above, but overall I had a good time. I did not stay for the awards, so I cannot comment on that part.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Serious Sam said:


> My favorite, however, was Steve Cooks Avalanche. Just hit all the right stuff for me. Just great to my ears. Was told he had some things to work on, but I would take that system he put together in a heartbeat. no questions asked.
> 
> I did not get a chance to listen to a few listed above, but overall I had a good time. I did not stay for the awards, so I cannot comment on that part.


It's been about a year since I've heard his truck. Even then it sounded friggin' great. 
Beyond the sound system, that truck is just nice, period. I love that truck. I'd take that vehicle any day of the week.




Anyone have results?


Thanks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The BMW was Randy Eddy's and it has Zapco amps...a few of the new class A 2.0s in it.



Serious Sam said:


> I was able to make it up there today.
> 40 -50 cars.
> Listened to Mic's 318i - excellent system, I just hope that I might one day be able to have something sound that good. Thank you, Mic, for taking so much time with me, I do appreciate the education. I hope things went well.
> Listened to a stock class mustang - very good for its equipment.
> ...


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

your right. I meant to say Zapco's. Thanks for correcting.


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

It was good see you again Sam...thanks for taking the time to cone to another SQ event.

John


----------



## draggnwagon (Oct 5, 2009)

Im home had a ball. I will do better next year.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sam, good meeting you. Glad to give you a demo. Glad you enjoyed it. Its refreshing to see guys coming to shows just to listen and learn and not being judgmental.
Steve Cook's Truck is awesome, very dynamics, superb depth.
He was about 5pts above me total, so I have some ground to make up to get overall best SQ next yr. but something to work toward.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys,
I enjoyed it very much.
It seems quite different from the way I remember my last SQ visit.
I think it was around '94 - '95. I went to the IASCA Finals in Greenville SC ??
Cerwin Vega was really big with those double spider Subs and the metal spike sticking out the middle of the sub. Some van there with 4 24" subs. and the SQ area had rows of cars lined up to be judged. Most of the manufacturers had show/demo cars. Things are a bit different today, aren't they?

John, Good to see you again. We didnt get much chance to talk. Seems like every time I passed, you were in a group. Same with Jeff Kidwell. I wanted to holler at him, but I felt like I would be interrupting every time I saw him. Give him a shout out for me next time you talk to him. How did things go for Team Arc Audio?

Mic, Where did you finish in the standings? As a matter of fact, do you have the results...oh yea... I should be able to get that off MECA's website. Again, I appreciate the time, and the conversation. 

In my mind, its hard to get judgmental on sound. Its so subjective (other than RTA). For to me, its like wine. There's just too big a range for what people seem to be satisfied. Granted, thats not what SQ guys are looking for ultimately, but I'm still amazed at the range of what really sounds good to me even among some very high quality SQ cars. 

At this time, competition is not my goal. Not going to rule it out, but competition (for me) is a black hole of more time/more money - neither of which I have. I just hope to attempt to create with the equipment I have been blessed the best I can sound I am able while learning how to increase install/automotive skills. 

I have some desire; however, to compete with the mindset of having my system really critiqued. To have someone that does not have bias, give me their level best shot at saying, "This is what is good, this is what isn't". Then I can take that and try to get better so that my next install, or the one for a friend is that much more satisfying to the listener. 

I hope to see you guys again at the Welch Memorial. Have a good fall and enjoy the weather - if it'll stop raining!


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

The results are available on the MECA web site at the link below.

Event Results

This is the second MECA Finals I've been to as a competitor and it was a great one. There were a lot of great SQ cars there (about 50 in total) and the competition was pretty tight. And we actually finished up the awards ceremony at a decent hour.

I finished 14th overall in SQ and 3rd in the Street SQ class. I was pretty happy with that since it is the second show with new speakers in the truck. I also got some good feedback from Matt Roberts on things I can do to improve the sound. Now I have something to work on over the next few weeks.

Steve Cook kicked major butt at Finals this year, coming home with an SQ score of 88 and winning the Culbertson Cup. Team Zapco had a great showing and won 5 of the 7 classes in which it had SQ cars entered. Kirk Proffitt ended up with the overall SQ Best of Show (SQ, Install, and RTA). Congrats to all fellow Team Zapco members.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I had alot of fun...glad to see some familiar faces


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I know I should have gone ......


----------



## jkok7 (Oct 7, 2009)

Where is it being held next year?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

jkok7 said:


> Where is it being held next year?


So far Steve has Lebanon, Tn listed as holding Finals for 2010.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

i emailed to ask Steve and he said that right now Lebanon is the location. I enjoyed Nashville alot. It was the 1st time I had been there. going to the Grand Ole Opry the day before finals and getting a to hear what a music sounds like in a great venue was priceless.


----------

